# Transporting Diesel



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farmer.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/harvesting/what-you-need-to-know-about-transporting-diesel


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

We have a 3 trailers for fuel a 560, 650 and a 1000 gallon . No lights,no placards and no brakes on them . Never a issue around here and we will go into the 5 state area too . My big trailer stays on the farm though .


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Ohio wont like u. Lol. We have to do just about everything here in ohio.

By the way placard the tank some of us volly fireman might like to know befor finding out the hard way.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I always kinda wondered if I was legal with my trailer . I guess, according to this I am.

500 gal


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't know if it's still the law here in Pa but used to be anything over 110 gallon it has to be placard.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

farmerbrown said:


> I don't know if it's still the law here in Pa but used to be anything over 110 gallon it has to be placard.


Yep


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

And over 116gl the container must be dot approved for fuel with a label attached to the container... I thought anyway....


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Fairly sure regardless of size it has to be labeled for highway or non-highway.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We just stick to 110 gal transfer tanks, 1 in each pickup then another on a straight truck that hauls the nurse tanks around, don't have any problems keeping fuel to everything as long as the tanks are always refilled as soon as they get back to the farm.


----------

